# Sticky  Christmas card exchange is postponed for this year



## Michael W. Smith

I should have mentioned it before now - but after getting a message about the Christmas Card exchange - I just wasn't able to put it together this year.
I know many people look forward to it, but I just didn't have the time or energy this year to do it.
I am sorry.
Hopefully next year, it can be started back up again.


----------



## Danaus29

I never participated but it was always a hot topic during the season.

I'm sorry that you aren't up to the task this year. Prayers said that things will turn around and get better for you soon.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

I didn't participate either but wanted to say thank you for organizing it for others.
Knowing when to say when is a beautiful thing.
May your strength come back in abundance.


----------



## babydumpling25

I understand all the work of it. Maybe we can put here if we want to do it and if so if your address is still the same as last year if anyone by chance has the list from last year I thought I might have and I am not finding it. But if any of the following would like to exchange you can send my your info and I can send you mind I would love to do it this year. I know my mom is wanting to do it because my dad past a couple months ago and this is the first time in 52 years that he isnt with us all. Or anyone else want to do it. We can still do it. I didn't mean to hijack your post I was going to set it up with everyone since you hadnt and didnt want to step on anyones toes. Sorry you dont have the time and really thank you for all the years you had done it. 

@acabin42
@angiemama02
@arnie
babydumpling25
@Calfkeeper
@DaisyDuke
@DEMinPA
@dorner
@frogmammy
@gettys1863
@LittleO
@Michael W. Smith
@motlot4ever
@mssis
@Nordic Queen
@Rogers Family
@sniper69
@TEXKAT
@VICKI1


----------



## Danaus29

@babydumpling25, I am sorry about your dad. That first holiday is always the hardest. 

Thank you for offering to take over. I hope you get a lot of responses.


----------



## babydumpling25

Thank you


----------



## Calfkeeper

babydumpling; I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dad. I lost my mom on Christmas eve last year. It has been a year of "firsts" without her. She loved getting and sending out cards, as do I.

I don't have the list from last year, but am more than willing to step in and attempt to organize it. With Michael's agreement, of course. I don't want to step on anyone's toes.


----------



## Calfkeeper

Michael W. Smith said:


> I should have mentioned it before now - but after getting a message about the Christmas Card exchange - I just wasn't able to put it together this year.
> I know many people look forward to it, but I just didn't have the time or energy this year to do it.
> I am sorry.
> Hopefully next year, it can be started back up again.


I am sorry that things are difficult for you this year. Sending prayers that things get settled. If you are OK with it, I would be willing to attempt to organize it this year. Just let me know.


----------



## sniper69

Michael - I hope all is well with you and your family. The time and effort you have put into past Christmas card exchanges is truly appreciated. Also those calls from you on Christmas day are something I know I cherished receiving.


----------



## sniper69

Also, for everyone that was on the Christmas card exchange list last year, I have the list from last year (won't share it with anyone unless they were already on the list from last year and need a copy) - so unless someone that was part of the exchange last year posts that they don't want a card sent to them, or that their address has changed; I'm planning on sending cards.


----------



## babydumpling25

sniper69 said:


> Also, for everyone that was on the Christmas card exchange list last year, I have the list from last year (won't share it with anyone unless they were already on the list from last year and need a copy) - so unless someone that was part of the exchange last year posts that they don't want a card sent to them, or that their address has changed; I'm planning on sending cards.



My address has changed from last year.


----------



## sniper69

babydumpling25 said:


> My address has changed from last year.


If you want to send me a PM, I'lll make sure to send a card to your new address.


----------



## motlot4ever

babydumpling25 said:


> I understand all the work of it. Maybe we can put here if we want to do it and if so if your address is still the same as last year if anyone by chance has the list from last year I thought I might have and I am not finding it. But if any of the following would like to exchange you can send my your info and I can send you mind I would love to do it this year. I know my mom is wanting to do it because my dad past a couple months ago and this is the first time in 52 years that he isnt with us all. Or anyone else want to do it. We can still do it. I didn't mean to hijack your post I was going to set it up with everyone since you hadnt and didnt want to step on anyones toes. Sorry you dont have the time and really thank you for all the years you had done it.
> 
> @acabin42
> @angiemama02
> @arnie
> babydumpling25
> @Calfkeeper
> @DaisyDuke
> @DEMinPA
> @dorner
> @frogmammy
> @gettys1863
> @LittleO
> @Michael W. Smith
> @motlot4ever
> @mssis
> @Nordic Queen
> @Rogers Family
> @sniper69
> @TEXKAT
> @VICKI1


I am in. Rather using last year or starting a new one.


----------



## dorner

Michael, I am so sorry this year is rough for you and your family. You have always done this for us, and I have always greatly appreciated. I know I don't post on here much at all, but this Christmas exchange is like a family to me. 

I want to exchange also this year.


----------



## LittleO

babydumpling25 said:


> My address has changed from last year.


I would love to participate


----------



## babydumpling25

sniper69 said:


> If you want to send me a PM, I'lll make sure to send a card to your new address.


Sniper can send you the list if you ask him.


----------



## gettys1863

My family is in. ill need the list from last year.


----------



## sniper69

LittleO said:


> I would love to participate





gettys1863 said:


> My family is in. ill need the list from last year.


The list has been sent. 

Hope everyone is having a Happy Thanksgiving..


----------



## gettys1863

sniper69 said:


> The list has been sent.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a Happy Thanksgiving..


Thank you.


----------



## dorner

sniper69 said:


> The list has been sent.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a Happy Thanksgiving..


Hi Sniper, can you please send me the list?


----------



## sniper69

dorner said:


> Hi Sniper, can you please send me the list?


dorner - the list has been sent via PM.


----------



## TEXKAT

Hello Sniper - Could you please send me the list as well?
Thanks.


----------



## sniper69

TEXKAT said:


> Hello Sniper - Could you please send me the list as well?
> Thanks.


Texkat - sent the list to you in a PM.

:


----------



## Michael W. Smith

I am glad that we are just doing a reboot of last year's list. I am so sorry, I just noticed I had several messages in my conversations, that I just saw now. Things have been really hectic this year, but I am hoping to pick back up and do a new list for next year! Thanks everyone for keeping the tradition alive!!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Could someone please PM me with Babydumpling25's new address?


----------



## sniper69

Michael W. Smith said:


> Could someone please PM me with Babydumpling25's new address?


Michael sent you a PM.


----------



## frogmammy

How about taking my name OFF the list?

Didn't see this until I tried to find out WHY I was getting cards. And no, I am NOT sending any.

Mon


----------



## sniper69

frogmammy said:


> How about taking my name OFF the list?
> 
> Didn't see this until I tried to find out WHY I was getting cards. And no, I am NOT sending any.
> 
> Mon


frogmammy - I do sincerely apologize. It was the card list from last year (2021). But I will remove your name from the list, so if anyone else that was on the list last year requests the list be sent to them, your address won't be on it ( full disclosure - nobody has gotten the list sent to them that wasn't on the list already from last year). No need to send cards to anyone, but I do hope and pray you enjoy the blessing of receiving the cards that have been sent your way.


----------



## frogmammy

Since I don't have that address any longer, I am certain the Post Office appreciates the "blessing" of having to forward each card.

Mon


----------



## motlot4ever

cards sent.. 
Rebecca Howard, I received yours. thanks so much


----------

